# Why are Cohiba's so EXPENSIVE?



## Habano

It seems like a lot of new people to Cubans always ask "Why are Cohiba's so much more expensive?". Well, the answer to your question is below by reading and looking at each picture.

I came across this link today and read it during lunch. Actually learned a few things about Cuban cigars. Well worth reading during a smoke and looking at the pictures. Not many are allowed into the pearly gates of the Cohiba factory. So whenever I get a chance to see them, I am always interested.

Enjoy the pictures and article.

Exclusive Cohiba Factory Tour and Pictures


----------



## Shaz

Thanks for the link. Nice read and great pictures.
When I first read the title of this thread, I thought, here we go again on the cost of Cuban cigars. Refreshing to see something that answers the question.


----------



## szyzk

"But they're made in the same factory by the same workers using the same leaves as every other Cuban cigar. They're only more expensive due to an artificial demand!"

I've actually heard that argument before and I wanted to slap the person.

Thanks for the article, David, I loved the pics!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*The inspirational pictures on the wall are a real motivator, I would assume.*
:smoke2:


----------



## Short and Sweet

I don't see anything wrong with it. The cuban Cohiba's are defintely worth the price of admission in my mind. They may cost a penny but I know my VI's will be awesome everytime! lol!


----------



## Coop D

I wish I saw "hand washing stations".....


----------



## HMMWV

And all this time I thought they were rolled on the thighs of virgins


----------



## CeeGar

Good stuff. Thanks David!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

HMMWV said:


> And all this time I thought they were rolled on the thighs of virgins


*That one lady did have some leaf laying on her thigh but my guess is the odds are against her being unsoiled! *:nono:


----------



## sirxlaughs

That article still doesn't really explain the price of Cohiba. That's the El Laguito factory.

Cuban Cigars - Why Need to Understand Box Codes?

Cohibas are also being made at the Partagas factory. No doubt Cohibas are excellent cigars using nothing but the best tobaccos, but some of the price definitely comes from brand valuation. Whether or not they are worth the cost is up to the smoker.

edit: I looked up the water mark of the photos and found the original blog (not in English, though):

http://dima-chatrov.livejournal.com/345052.html

It's interesting that it mentions the optimal humidity as 70%, given all the experience (mine included) and advice that point to 60-65%.


----------



## Tritones

HMMWV said:


> And all this time I thought they were rolled on the thighs of virgins


It's pretty well-documented that cohibatation almost always spells an end to virginity.

Or was that cohabitation ... ?


----------



## rob51461

I feel that I have yet to smoke a properly aged Cohiba yet so I am not willing to spend the money for these to let them sit for 2 years, also not willing to pay for vintage cigars I may not like:car:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Somebody else posted that link David a while back. Great pictures i enjoyed it then, And i enjoyed your post about it now!:thumb:


----------



## Tredegar

I would imagine you would want the humidity at a higher level. It keeps the leaves moist to be able to work with them better. Lower humidity levels might lead to cracking of the wrapper.


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Somebody else posted that link David a while back. Great pictures i enjoyed it then, And i enjoyed your post about it now!:thumb:


Opps! Sorry for the re-run guys! But I guess it's new to some members here. I apologize for the double post gents. Thanks as always Tony!


----------



## szyzk

Coop D said:


> I wish I saw "hand washing stations".....


At least most of them were wearing pants.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Opps! Sorry for the re-run guys! But I guess it's new to some members here. I apologize for the double post gents. Thanks as always Tony!


Hey a great post is like a great movie! I watch em over and over again!:thumb:


----------



## bdw1984

I like to compare it to the difference between a Toyota and a Lexus... Both cars (generally) are built on the same frame, have all of the same parts, and have the same engine type. However, the price gap varies widely between a top of the line Lexus and a top of the line Toyota due to fancier trim and brand recognition. 

While it is true that Cohiba's use different tobacco and are supposedly rolled under better conditions, there isn't a HUGE difference between a CoRo and say a JL 2. Yet the JL 2 is 1/2 the price of the CoRo... People want to be seen smoking the best, driving the best, wearing the best and will pay the premium (or not) to do so. I personally enjoy both, but do recognize the difference and am willing to pay the extra at times.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Still good David. Reruns are needed to keep new members current, like you stated, otherwise some would be digging up old zombie posts. 

And we all know most zombie posts are better left dead....:ss


----------



## Firedawg

So a communist leader kept the best cigars for himself and diplomats? hmm there goes utopia! I think I would cry burning a 50.00 bill so burning a cohiba would make me cry also. Thanks for the link it was a great read.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

that was an interesting article. Now I know more about something I don't have.


----------



## astripp

Cohibas aren't _that_ expensive. CoRos are 11.50, Esplendidos are 19.00. I spend 16-17 on Opus X Reserve d'Chateau and Perfexion X, flying pigs are $14 at nearby B&M's, and I've have spent $30+ on LFD Salomons and Padron Family Reserves. No SCHIP, no state taxes or sales tax, the luxury non behike Cohibas are on par with other super premiums. We'll just ignore the 1966 and Gran Reserva since those are crazy expensive.


----------



## Boudreaux

Starbuck said:


> Opps! Sorry for the re-run guys! But I guess it's new to some members here. I apologize for the double post gents. Thanks as always Tony!


David, I am new to the Habanos side and haven't seen this... Thanks..


----------



## BMack

astripp said:


> Cohibas aren't _that_ expensive. CoRos are 11.50, Esplendidos are 19.00. I spend 16-17 on Opus X Reserve d'Chateau and Perfexion X, flying pigs are $14 at nearby B&M's, and I've have spent $30+ on LFD Salomons and Padron Family Reserves. No SCHIP, no state taxes or sales tax, the luxury non behike Cohibas are on par with other super premiums. We'll just ignore the 1966 and Gran Reserva since those are crazy expensive.


...and the Cohiba Siglo I, II, III, IV, V and VI can be found cheaper than the Esplendidos!


----------



## bbasaran

Thank you for this nice share.


----------



## sengjc

Is it me or does the chick in the nineteenth picture from the top have a photograph of Captain Jack Sparrow from the Pirates of the Caribbean movie franchise?

Must be a real fan of Johnny Depp.


----------



## Mante

The truth as I see it is in the scheme of the cigar market, Cuban Cohibas are not expensive. A little higher priced than regular brands I agree.


----------



## hoosiers2006

Great article and pics. Pretty cool to see the process. Thanks


----------



## Habano

Boudreaux said:


> David, I am new to the Habanos side and haven't seen this... Thanks..


More than welcome sir.

Gents - I myself understand Cohiba's are NOT really expensive, especially when compared to NC's. The point I wanted to get across was the amount of time and quality control that goes into the Cohiba cigars. I think the article did an excellent job of covering the process of how a Cohiba cigar comes to life. So now when someone comes into the Habano forum and asks why are Cohiba's or Cuban's in general so expensive, we can point them to this thread.

Also, I thought the pictures of the El Laguito factory were pretty cool. As the article says, not many are allowed inside, especially to take pictures. To me, this is like Fort Knox to the US as Cohiba is to Cuba!


----------



## swingerofbirches

Yeah I remember that link from a while back ... but i was glad to go through it again. Great pics! 

Honestly, I think the idea that Cubans are expensive is a myth ... i understand that everything is relative and that good CCs are expensive if you're used to smoking $2 sticks ... but even to that guy a Padron Anni or Opus is going to be expensive ... and if I'm going to drop $16-20 on an Opus I'd personally rather spend it on a Siglo VI. 

Another factor is the "mystery" of cubans ... it's not like you can just walk into a B&M and get them so you have to dig around and make some friends and learn all you can ... but when you find sticks like Carlos Fernandez customs (thanks Al!) you start asking yourself if there's a NC for that same price that compares. 

Just my 2 cents ...


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Cohiba's are only expensive if you pay too much for them.* :wink:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

They on average are 1/3 more than any comparable cigar in their size format. Is that a lot yes and no Take a robusto sized cigar that could be anywhere from $75 - $125 a box. But if its what you are looking for and enjoy. You divide than extra money by 25 and say okay, In the end its only money and no matter how hard you try you cant take it with you!


----------



## GeoffbCET

Definitely a good read! Thanks David!


----------



## sengjc

I think the extra fermentation process adds to the cost to make.

Not to mention they are exclusively made in EL which exclusively hires the top quality staff and use the state of the art equipment and most rigorous QC.


----------



## mvorbrodt

it's because of all the baking soda and salt they put in them


----------



## bpegler

Cohibas are cheap. Trust me, it's all relative.

The Cohiba robusto is a great cigar value. A good friend of mine on this board and I use it for our benchmark.


----------



## Tritones

bpegler said:


> Cohibas are cheap. Trust me, it's all relative.
> 
> The Cohiba robusto is a great cigar value. A good friend of mine on this board and I use it for our benchmark.


Bob - can you flesh this out a little? Is it your benchmark of price relative to quality?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tritones said:


> Bob - can you flesh this out a little? Is it your benchmark of price relative to quality?


For me its what i judge all cigars that demand a premuim. It always comes down to. Was it better than a CORO? Most times its not so i pass CORO's are $12 $13 tops to me that's cheap and i am not even working right now.


----------



## bpegler

Tritones said:


> Bob - can you flesh this out a little? Is it your benchmark of price relative to quality?


Both. For a little more than $11 a stick, you have the best robusto in the world.

So if I spend say, $30 for a Behike, I've got to decide if it was worth 3 CoRos.

Very few cigars hold up well in their value versus a CoRo.


----------



## smelvis

Simple see as they are among if not my favorite that is why they are expensive. See?


----------



## Tritones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> For me its what i judge all cigars that demand a premuim. It always comes down to. Was it better than a CORO? Most times its not so i pass CORO's are $12 $13 tops to me that's cheap and i am not even working right now.





bpegler said:


> Both. For a little more than $11 a stick, you have the best robusto in the world.
> 
> So if I spend say, $30 for a Behike, I've got to decide if it was worth 3 CoRos.
> 
> Very few cigars hold up well in their value versus a CoRo.


Thank you, gentlemen. This is some of the most helpful, critical, need-to-know information imaginable - for me, anyway. Simple, elegant, and useful - a great place for me to start. And maybe to end, if Bob and Tony are right (which I have no reason to believe they aren't.)

Naturally, as a citizen of the USA, I have never experienced a Cohiba Robusto, especially not one obtained in a three-pack by a friend who shared one with me. If there were such a cigar, it would have been delicious, although I'm sure it would probably have been too young for best results.

Looking forward to imagining a few more ... :biggrin:


----------



## asmartbull

Bob beat me to it.....
I think you would be hard pressed to find a better sticks for the $$$$$
10.00 for the CoRo
or a 20.00 Espy


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Bob beat me to it.....
> I think you would be hard pressed to find a better sticks for the $$$$$
> 10.00 for the CoRo
> or a 20.00 Espy


And if that esplendido was an 06, game over.


----------



## TrippMc4

bpegler said:


> And if that esplendido was an 06, game over.


My thoughts exactly!!! eace:


----------



## BMack

Sounds like I need to try a CoRo! 

It fell a bit down on my list after being semi-disappointed in a Cohiba Siglo II.


----------



## mvorbrodt

EVERY CoRo I had was plugged! EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM form the same box. ZERO air coming through!


----------



## bdw1984

mvorbrodt said:


> EVERY CoRo I had was plugged! EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM form the same box. ZERO air coming through!


Never had a plugged CoRo in my life... smoked over 100 easily


----------



## bc8436

bpegler said:


> So if I spend say, $30 for a Behike, I've got to decide if it was worth 3 CoRo


... but the box is so pretty ....


----------



## socalocmatt

I agree that Cohiba are not expensive for the most part. Yes, there are a couple exceptions of some that are. Yes, they are a little bit more expensive than many other brands. And yes, lets be real, it does come down to brand recognittion. 

Brand recognition is part of the spark in supply and demand. Why do they cost more when they come from the same region and rolled in the same factory as some other brands? Because we deem it so by our buying habits. Only so many are made and everyone knows a Cohiba. So, when people get into CCs they look for what they know. 

When I got into cigars I looked for Cohiba NC and Monte NC because I knew that name. Then it was Fuente, Patel, and Gurkha. They were names that I knew. Now that I have ventured into CCs guess what the first brand I bought was? Yep, it was Cohiba. Not because I knew they were great. I didnt, I never had one. It was because of brand recognition.

I do like the video though. It shows a lot about not only what Cohiba goes through, but what a lot of cigar brands go through. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## mvorbrodt

bdw1984 said:


> Never had a plugged CoRo in my life... smoked over 100 easily


I have 2 left and I bet you they're a plugged too! The are harder than stone to the touch. I'll trad you  2 of mine for 2 of yours


----------



## WyldKnyght

Great site, definitely worth the price.

When I was at the Montecristo factory we saw some spit and licks that would make you think twice before smoking one, but then figured it's dried out and burned so no worries... LOL


----------



## Perfecto Dave

mvorbrodt said:


> EVERY CoRo I had was plugged! EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM form the same box. ZERO air coming through!


*That's why God invented cigar cutters.ound:

Couldn't help myself.....I know this sucks. I've had boxes of various brands the same way. QC gets a little laxed sometimes. Even on the big names.
I know some guys here have those long needles to unplug sticks but I use a screw. A long, thin screw. Thread it in about a 1/8-1/4 inch and I use a slight wiggle motion as I pull it out. Thread it in and pull it out. Just came out of necessity one day and has worked for me since. I'll go in about a half inch and check it for draw....go in farther if needed. I've found most are plugged close to the head and only have to use this method at the most an inch deep.
May sound a little backwoods but gets the job done.

If I have a box that has been giving me trouble I always use a punch first and check draw. After I get a clean draw I may clip or just leave it.*


----------



## APBTMarcel

Lol you got me on that one Dave, I was like wtf your missing the point. Who wouldn't use a cigar cutter, then I realized you were making a funny.


----------



## bpegler

socalocmatt said:


> And yes, lets be real, it does come down to brand recognittion.
> 
> Brand recognition is part of the spark in supply and demand. Why do they cost more when they come from the same region and rolled in the same factory as some other brands? Because we deem it so by our buying habits. Only so many are made and everyone knows a Cohiba. So, when people get into CCs they look for what they know.


Perhaps there is a bit more to this than marketing my friend...

Most of those on this board who have smoked hundreds or thousands of Cohibas would say there is a qualitative difference in the line. This is due in some part to the fact that the tobacco has been aged differently, receiving an extra fermentation. Also, except for the cigars poor Martin gets, the construction is excellent.

The real problem with Cohiba is that these cigars really need age to come into their own.


----------



## socalocmatt

bpegler said:


> Perhaps there is a bit more to this than marketing my friend...
> 
> Most of those on this board who have smoked hundreds or thousands of Cohibas would say there is a qualitative difference in the line. This is due in some part to the fact that the tobacco has been aged differently, receiving an extra fermentation. Also, except for the cigars poor Martin gets, the construction is excellent.
> 
> The real problem with Cohiba is that these cigars really need age to come into their own.


I complete agree. Thus I state that it is "part of the spark in supply and demand". Not that the only thing it has is marketing behind it. The ones I have had are great and I have tried onse from different codes and the difference between years is night and day.


----------



## bdw1984

bpegler said:


> Perhaps there is a bit more to this than marketing my friend...
> 
> Most of those on this board who have smoked hundreds or thousands of Cohibas would say there is a qualitative difference in the line. This is due in some part to the fact that the tobacco has been aged differently, receiving an extra fermentation. Also, except for the cigars poor Martin gets, the construction is excellent.
> 
> The real problem with Cohiba is that these cigars really need age to come into their own.


With age, they are probably the best line of cigars in the world.


----------



## Bunner

wow love the pictures. awsome link thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mvorbrodt said:


> EVERY CoRo I had was plugged! EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM form the same box. ZERO air coming through!





mvorbrodt said:


> I have 2 left and I bet you they're a plugged too! The are harder than stone to the touch. I'll trad you  2 of mine for 2 of yours


Really i can think of one that wasn't plugged! :doh::tape2:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/272230-cohiba-robusto-noobs-review-2-a.html
:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## swingerofbirches

All of this CoRo talk has me thinking of burning down my first one (a 2010).


----------



## smelvis

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Really i can think of one that wasn't plugged! :doh::tape2:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/272230-cohiba-robusto-noobs-review-2-a.html
> :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


:caked: Busted Tony you da man :caked:


----------



## bdw1984

smelvis said:


> :caked: Busted Tony you da man :caked:


Way to crack the case Columbo! Numerous mentions of perfect construction, perfect burn, perfect draw... find something else to whine/post about


----------



## Krioni

Tritones said:


> Naturally, as a citizen of the USA, I have never experienced a Cohiba Robusto, especially not one obtained in a three-pack by a friend who shared one with me. If there were such a cigar, it would have been delicious, although I'm sure it would probably have been too young for best results.
> 
> Looking forward to imagining a few more ... :biggrin:


Naturally, as also a citizen of the USA, I also have never experienced a Cohiba Robusto, especially one obtained in a three-pack shared with a friend. If there were such a cigar so shared, delicious as it may have been, I probably would say "You are welcome, any time." to that friend. That is, of course, if there werre such a cigar.

A little more aging probably would have been appropriate, again, if there were such a cigar.

Oh, yes, as to the topic, thank you for the information. It is quite helpful to me as well. eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> :caked: Busted Tony you da man :caked:





bdw1984 said:


> Way to crack the case Columbo! Numerous mentions of perfect construction, perfect burn, perfect draw... find something else to whine/post about


----------

